# 301stSpartan Say Hello!



## 301stSpartan (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello all,
I just posted my first post here on Martial Talk. I wrote a short piece on how you can take a formal technique, such as a jujutsu waza and bring it to life in a way that allows you to grasp the strategies behind the motions.

My post is called: "Shinden Fudo Ryu- Karai Article".
I want to introduce myself here, because I haven't yet and I know that as soon as anyone reads my post, they will probably come here looking to find out more about me and my background.

I have grown up doing martial arts and have been a trainer and instructor for my entire adult life. I have studied Japanese, Chinese, and Russian Martial arts systems and traditions.

Currently, I run a professional military combatives company as well as a separate self-defense studio that is open to the general public. I reside in Boston MA.

I have one brother and one sister, as well as two wire fox terriers as my children.


I look forward to Martial Talk.

Best regards,

Vern Jeffery


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kacey (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 5, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## bydand (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello Vern,

Haven't had a chance to read your article yet.  But will this afternoon when I get a bit of free time.  It's off to lunch,  Glad to see you start posting.  This is a very nice bunch and a very knowledgable crowd here on MT.  The best MA's forum on the web in my opinion.


----------



## airdawg (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Drac (Nov 9, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## exile (Nov 9, 2006)

Greetings, Vern---good to have you with us! I'm always interested in the effective applications of MA patterns---this is the aspect of the MAs that I find I think about the most---so I'm very interested in what you've written---will check it out.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Happy posting.


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## trueaspirer (Nov 17, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hope you enjoy, sounds like you live an interesting life.


----------

